# Add a line, make a story



## Christopher Hughes (Apr 2, 2021)

Once apon a time there was?


----------



## Sansi66 (Apr 26, 2021)

A princess named Apples who loved to go out to eat at Olive Garden.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 26, 2021)

She made sure to go everytime they were having the Neverending Pasta Bowl


----------



## Christopher Hughes (Apr 26, 2021)

Then one day, she found a magic fork.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 27, 2021)

The magic fork made sure everything she ate was never ending. No matter how much she ate, her plate was never empty everytime she used that fork!


----------



## Christopher Hughes (May 1, 2021)

Then one day, a grumpy old troll showed up to steal the fork.


----------



## CPProp (Jul 12, 2021)

but using her kaleidoscope she saw him hiding in the lettuce and tried to ward him off with her trusty Battenberg cake.


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 7, 2022)

She failed and came face to face with the grumpy old troll.


----------



## Donna (Apr 7, 2022)

That's when she discovered he was not a grumpy, old troll, but rather a mature, handsome, silver fox and she swooned in spite of herself.


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 9, 2022)

In fact, the silver fox was none other than the Magic Silver Fork and Spoon Maker!


----------



## Joker (Apr 9, 2022)

As he grew to love her she grew for their pleasure.


----------

